# Outdoor lighting and heating- what fittings and bulbs do I need?



## den2908

I have two female Hermann tortoises and I'm looking for some advice about the types of basking lamps and fittings for outdoor use. 

I am in the process of updating their outdoor enclosure and am so excited about it as It's something I've been saving for for a while!😀 We have builders making a brick enclosure with mesh lidded panels 13ftx7ft. They have a large coldframe with UV penetrating glazing raised on a couple of courses of bricks to give me space to add a basking lamp. It's all looking great! 

I have an electrician putting in the electric cables down the garden and into the coldframe in the next week or so. So my question is.. once he has put the electric box with the sockets inside the coldframe do I then just use the normal basking bulbs, thermostat and fittings that I would use indoors or is their something specific for outdoor use. I'm worried what will happen if they get damp. Do they need to be put in a waterproof box? I haven't a clue and I know the electrician is going to ask me these questions soon. If you've got any advice or links to products then I'd be really grateful. 

Thank you 

Denise 
(and torts Mabel and Daphne)


----------



## SueBoyle

If your tortoises have access to outside the cold frame then you only need a heat source, no uv. If you are concerned about poor weather periods then you can use Nekton MSA on the days when there is no sun. You can use outdoor floodlights for outdoor enclosures, but not the LED ones as they don’t give heat off.


----------



## den2908

SueBoyle said:


> If your tortoises have access to outside the cold frame then you only need a heat source, no uv. If you are concerned about poor weather periods then you can use Nekton MSA on the days when there is no sun. You can use outdoor floodlights for outdoor enclosures, but not the LED ones as they don’t give heat off.


Thank you Sue. This is the advice I needed. I thought it was a floodlight that I needed but I didnt know about not getting an LED one. Perfect! Electrician coming first thing on Tuesday so I shall know what to ask him for. You are always such a great help. I have you and your advice to thank for my healthy torts. x


----------



## SueBoyle

den2908 said:


> Thank you Sue. This is the advice I needed. I thought it was a floodlight that I needed but I didnt know about not getting an LED one. Perfect! Electrician coming first thing on Tuesday so I shall know what to ask him for. You are always such a great help. I have you and your advice to thank for my healthy torts. x


Always happy to help 😊 Remember too to make sure the cold frame is tall enough to place the floodlight at a good height. Sometimes they need to be raised on either bricks or sleepers 😉


----------



## den2908

SueBoyle said:


> Always happy to help 😊 Remember too to make sure the cold frame is tall enough to place the floodlight at a good height. Sometimes they need to be raised on either bricks or sleepers 😉


Thanks Sue, yes the builder have raised it on 3 brick courses so there's lots of height. I've just ordered a halogen floodlight. There's no plants in yet so it looks a bit sterile but here's the bare bones of the new enclosure. The old run was falling apart so I decided to go with something a bit longer lasting.
Denise


----------



## SueBoyle

Fantastic Denise! Lucky torts 😊


----------



## ian14

den2908 said:


> Thanks Sue, yes the builder have raised it on 3 brick courses so there's lots of height. I've just ordered a halogen floodlight. There's no plants in yet so it looks a bit sterile but here's the bare bones of the new enclosure. The old run was falling apart so I decided to go with something a bit longer lasting.
> Denise
> View attachment 361046


That looks amazing!


----------

